# I can't remove the stove top of my GE spectra XL44



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

does this make sense?

the 2 wires on the sides had to be pushed to the front to release

and there are 2 tabs that you have to press from the front to release

what are you fixing?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you'll need to provide a little more info than that. A model number would be good.


----------



## mediaguy (Nov 28, 2011)

*Can't lift up stove top*

I have XL44 model# JGBP30WEA3WW

I have tried to lift, pull forward............

I need to see if something is dripping from under there. Keep finding a liquid burning in the oven and don't know where it is coming from......Thanx!


Called GE and you can't remove the top on this oven....need to call service


----------

